# exterior exit stairs in high rise



## patrickcordelle (Apr 14, 2022)

I am working on a high rise design in san diego, ca. The building will be concrete, and we are working on two schemes, one that is 100', another that is 175'. A few questions regarding exterior exit stairs.

Over 120', from what i understand, I am required to have a vestibule before entering the stairs, unless the stairs are entered from an outdoor balcony. Currently I have an open air single loaded corridor, and I would like to have two open air stairs that connect directly, with no vestibule. From what I understand, open air exterior exit stairs are allowed if they are separated from the rest of the building by a 2 hour assembly. Is that correct?

Currently I have some of the landings of the exterior exit stairs apart of the open air single loaded corridor. Is that allowed? 

My last question, currently I have windows from the units that open to the open air corridor to allow for cross ventilation. Is this allowed? 

below is a link to a floor plan rendering so you can get a better idea of what i am talking about. 






						Patrick Cordelle
					






					www.patrickcordelle.com
				




Thank you very much in advance for any help or insight.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 15, 2022)

Not a bad looking building.   But … i don’t see the stairs on the floor plan.  Insee 2 stairs, but they look like they connect 2 floors of a penthouse.  And i don’t see plumbing or hvac shafts.


----------



## Jay Smith (Apr 18, 2022)

It looks like per 403.6.1 the building with a floor above 120 feet would require fire service access elevators per 3007, which requires an enclosed lobby per 3007.6 and protected access to the smokeproof enclosure in 3007.6.1. That requires the corridor and egress balcony to meet the fire protection requirements of the lobby. Through the enclosed lobby as the only exit access would seem to be an issue per 1016.2.1 for some of the units. Just thinking out loud. Maybe I‘m missing some reason 3007 is not required.


----------

